
Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti leak reveals a very powerful graphics card - uptown
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/17/17723182/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-specs-leak-rumors
======
LinuxBender
Any rumor of wattage requirement?

~~~
sp332
Since they have a typical two-slot cooler configuration, I'd guess 250W or
less.

~~~
LinuxBender
Looks like power specs are out. [1]

[1] - [https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-
rtx-2080-ti-2070-pr...](https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-
rtx-2080-ti-2070-price-specs-release,37647.html)

